# Tiling over an old tiles floor



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok so i am thinking of tiling my room again, this time i want to increase the level of my floor so is it a good idea for tiling over old tiles? or should i get my old tiles out? Thanks


----------



## FloorTarget (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello Kay,

Installing tiling over old tiles is usually the preferred way of proceeding in this situation.

It's much easier, and removing tiles can damage your floor and walls, creating even MORE work than a simple installation.

Just make sure that your tile floor is straight enough (if not then level it) and there are no loose tiles before installation.


----------



## CharlieO (Apr 19, 2011)

Well first question is what type of tiling are you looking to tile over, is it ceramic tile, is it vinyl tile? that is first needed before answering a question like that.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

FloorTarget said:


> Hello Kay,
> 
> Installing tiling over old tiles is usually the preferred way of proceeding in this situation.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what i was thinking, yes my tile floor is pretty much straight and there are no loose tiles..
Thanks for replying


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

CharlieO said:


> Well first question is what type of tiling are you looking to tile over, is it ceramic tile, is it vinyl tile? that is first needed before answering a question like that.



Sorry i forgot to mention it, well my tiles are ceramic type of tiles.. so can i let re-tile over it? or should i remove it?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 19, 2011)

Although I wouldn't, you probably could tile over it.


----------



## CharlieO (Apr 19, 2011)

I would not tile over ceramic tile. The glaze on the tile will not let the adhesive you will use to install the new tile stick to it.
You could screw down a backer board over it but then you will end up breaking the tile.
Personally, I never install any flooring over an existing floor, I would remove the tile, check and rescrew the sub floor, if you want the floor raised, add some plywood or backerboard, then install your new tile so you have a solid base and it will last for years.


----------



## CMHbob (Apr 19, 2011)

kaytav said:


> Ok so i am thinking of tiling my room again, this time i want to increase the level of my floor so is it a good idea for tiling over old tiles? or should i get my old tiles out? Thanks



When you sale "level of my floor", I assume you mean height. I agree with CharlieO. I am not aware of any thin-set that would adhere to the ceramic tile surface. It might be possible if the tile surface was prepped properly, but this is a lot of work, like scarifying concrete before painting. If you crack tiles while prepping the floor, then they have to be removed. Again more work. Plus, you don't know the condition of the subfloor. Yes, it is a lot of work to remove the ceramic tiles, but you will be much happier with the end result in the long run. IMHO ...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 19, 2011)

Ceramic over ceramic would add a lot of weight, too.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

samfloor said:


> Although I wouldn't, you probably could tile over it.



You mean to say you wouldn't do this if you would be at my place? so is it a No for me or yes?


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

CharlieO said:


> I would not tile over ceramic tile. The glaze on the tile will not let the adhesive you will use to install the new tile stick to it.
> You could screw down a backer board over it but then you will end up breaking the tile.
> Personally, I never install any flooring over an existing floor, I would remove the tile, check and rescrew the sub floor, if you want the floor raised, add some plywood or backerboard, then install your new tile so you have a solid base and it will last for years.



Oh.. ok now this is getting complicated so i guess it's better to take out tiles...


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

CMHbob said:


> When you sale "level of my floor", I assume you mean height. I agree with CharlieO. I am not aware of any thin-set that would adhere to the ceramic tile surface. It might be possible if the tile surface was prepped properly, but this is a lot of work, like scarifying concrete before painting. If you crack tiles while prepping the floor, then they have to be removed. Again more work. Plus, you don't know the condition of the subfloor. Yes, it is a lot of work to remove the ceramic tiles, but you will be much happier with the end result in the long run. IMHO ...



Well i agree with you both, i was kinda' being lazy like for taking out those tiles and then tiling the floor but i guess if i want good results i should go with taking out tiles first...


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

samfloor said:


> Ceramic over ceramic would add a lot of weight, too.



Yes you are right...
Ok guys thanks for your help i liked your response to my thread i am really glad that at least i came to the right decision after big confusion.. so i won't re-tile over the previous tiles but will take out old tiles then will tile it..
Once again.. thank you very much


----------



## CharlieO (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes Take out the old tile!
You will get a better job that you will be happy with for years to come.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 21, 2011)

Some people do it, I for one would not. It increases your chance of failure.


----------



## siriuschaos (Apr 21, 2011)

NEVER tile over tile. Too many variables for a job you'll be happy with. Rip them out, inspect the subfloor repair where necessary re tile and enjoy. It is a lot of work but if you enjoy renovating the sweat equity is worth it.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok thank you guys, i am not tiling over my old tiles now, i have taken off old tiles now..


----------



## lh66 (May 2, 2011)

I would do the same thing, tiling over old tiles can cause problems down the road


----------



## joecaption (May 2, 2011)

I would flat out not do the job that way no matter what the customer was willing to pay me. To many ways for it to go wrong. I'd remove the tile.
I do not get paid for call backs and even if the customer told me to go over the old tile it would still some how be my fault the tiles were cracking and coming loose.
Not sure the other poster thinks that removing tiles is going to damage the walls, I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Strodder (Jul 5, 2011)

Just bite the bullet, and do it the right way. Take the old tile out. Then put a membrane down and tile over that. You won't get crack if you have a concrete slab.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't tile over ceramic. I'd bust them up and get them out. Do the job right the _first _time, ya know?


----------



## kattey (Aug 12, 2011)

It will  work fine if you will use larger tiles on top old. I've tiled over tile and it worked quite well.


----------



## eheart (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with CharlieO. I am not aware of any thin-set that would adhere to the ceramic tile surface. It might be possible if the tile surface was prepped properly, but this is a lot of work, like scarifying concrete before painting. 

If you crack tiles while prepping the floor, then they have to be removed. Again more work. Plus, you don't know the condition of the subfloor. Yes, it is a lot of work to remove the ceramic tiles, but you will be much happier with the end result in the long run. 

IMHO ... It's much easier, and removing tiles can damage your floor and walls, creating even MORE work than a simple installation.


----------



## Strodder (Aug 30, 2011)

Nobody is mentioning about adding a membrane so you won't get cracks. The contractor that built my house didn't use that and my tile is cracking from the foundation slab cracking. I was told if they installed a membrane it wouldn't have cracked.


----------

